Ask HN: Recommendations for Learning TCP/IP? - vanderreeah
======
x092
Computer Networks - A Top Down Approach by Kurose Ross gives a very good
overview of computer networks and dives deep into each of the layers of the
networking stack.

------
gabrielsroka
Ben Eater has a 110-minute, 13-part Networking Tutorial covering TCP/IP, ARP,
Ethernet (not Eater-net, sadly), OSI layers, routing, etc.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLowKtXNTBypH19whXTVoG...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLowKtXNTBypH19whXTVoG3oKSuOcw_XeW)

------
ranc1d
RFC-1180 TCP/IP Tutorial, very good and clear introduction to TCP/IP

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1180](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1180)

------
s1t5
Genuine related question - what is learning TCP/IP good for? When is it useful
to know?

~~~
vb6sp6
1\. When you need to communicate across the network and don't have a library
to do it for you.

2\. Troubleshooting

3\. Insights. Knowing how things work can sometimes give you big insights into
potential solutions or pitfalls to avoid

~~~
tanelpoder
Additionally, tuning/optimization when dealing with high-latency networks,
possibly with more frequent packet loss than you'd get in a local data center
(think data replication from Hong-Kong to London in a global bank, etc).

------
bjourne
Forouzan, TCP/IP Protocol Suite 4th ed

